# Probleme bei Wiedergabe Via USB - Grundig 46VLE8003 BL



## Dis.Grace (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einem halben Jahr einen Grundig 40VLE8003 BL und bin damit generell zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich Probleme, wenn ich Filme oder Serien per USB (HDD oder Stick) schauen möchte. Bei manchen funktioniert es ohne Probleme, bei anderen stockt das Bild oder der Sound funktioniert nicht, obwohl beides MKV-Dateien sind. Weiß jemand woran das liegt bzw. wie ich den Fehler beheben kann? Ich weiß, ich könnte ein Kabel vom PC zum Fernseher legen und ihn als zweiten Monitor nutzen aber das behebt den Fehler nicht, sondern umgeht ihn.

Danke & Gruß,
Grace


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (18. März 2014)

Hi,
ich habe den 40VLE8042S und kenne das Problem mit dem Sound. Das liegt bei meinem Modell aber daran, dass der Audio-Codec nicht unterstützt wird, weshalb man dann einen Stummfilm hat 
Eine Lösung gibt es dafür so direkt nicht, aber du könntest am PC den Film umcodieren. Dazu müsstest du aber erst herausfinden, welche Formate dein Fernseher unterstützt und welche nicht.

Ein Problem mit dem Bild habe ich bislang nicht gehabt, da kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## stevie4one (19. März 2014)

.mkv (Matroska) Dateien sind Container-Dateien und können verschiedene Audio- und Videocodecs beinhalten. Bestimmte Codecs kann der Grundig halt nicht abspielen, daher scheitert die Wiedergabe entweder beim Bild oder Ton oder bei beidem.

Finde heraus, welche Dateien der Grundig abspielt und codiere die anderen Dateien entsprechend um - ist leider die einzige Alternative.


----------



## Dis.Grace (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Wie finde ich den Codec heraus und welches Programm würdet ihr zur Umcodierung empfehlen?

Danke & Gruß,
Grace


----------



## stevie4one (20. März 2014)

So finden Sie mit dem VLC media player heraus, welches Codec ein Video verwendet

Download VLC Player

Damit solltest du in der Lage sein, zu bestimmen, welche Codecs laufen und welche nicht.

Zum umwandeln ggf. XMedia Recode oder SUPER 2014.


----------



## sHagooN (20. März 2014)

WO gibt es Serien und Filme im *.mkv Format?


----------



## Dis.Grace (20. März 2014)

danke, steevie4one, das schaue ich mir nachher mal an


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (20. März 2014)

In der Bedienungsanleitung sollte auch drin stehen, welche Codecs dein Fernseher unterstützt.
Bei meinem ist das MP3, AAC und Dolby Digital.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2014)

sHagooN schrieb:


> WO gibt es Serien und Filme im *.mkv Format?


 
In der Videothek.


----------



## Dis.Grace (8. April 2014)

So, ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen XMedia Recode zu testen, leider ist die Qualität nicht geblieben.. Zu beginn hatte ich FullHD, als das Programm fertig war, war das Bild ziemlich verpixelt und unscharf.. ich weiß nicht ob ich das Programm einfach falsch eingestellt habe oder für HD Dateien die Voll- oder Proversion benötige. Allerdings hat das Programm schon 45 Minuten gebraucht um die neue, ca. 500MB große Datei zu erstellen.. wenn die Datei dann aber 4-5 GB groß ist, dauert das ja ewig.. ich denke, ich kaufe mir dann doch lieber ein HDMI Kabel..


----------



## soth (8. April 2014)

Poste mal eine mediainfo (Freeware) von einer Datei die nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich daheim bin schreib ich noch ein bischen was zu Geschwindigkeit, Qualität und Größe.


----------



## Dis.Grace (8. April 2014)

Mache ich sobald ich nachher daheim bin


----------



## soth (8. April 2014)

Achso, da war noch was 
Die Bitrateneinstellung (Bitratenmodus und Bitrate) beeinflusst einzig und alleine die Größe, nicht die Encodinggeschwindigkeit, mangelt es also nicht an Speicherplatz kann man die Bitrate bedenkenlos erhöhen. Wird in H264, bzw. mit x264 encodet bietet sich der crf-Modus (konstante Qualität) an, Werte zwischen 16 und 21 sind sinnvoll. Je kleiner der Wert, desto höher die Qualität. Die endgültige Dateigröße lässt sich so vorher allerdings nicht festlegen.

Für die Geschwindigkeit/Dauer sind maßgeblich die Einstellungen der (Sub-)Pixelbewegungssuche, Referenz- und B-Frames (und co.) verantwortlich. Diese beeinflussen in mehr oder minder großem Maß (abhängig von der Option und Einstellung) die Effizienz, womit das Video bei gleicher Bitrate besser oder schlechter aussehen kann.


Ich rate jetzt einfach mal:
Bei den Dateien ohne Soundwiedergabe wird der Codec nicht unterstützt, bei den anderen ist der Puffer falsch gewählt oder es werden zu viele Ref- und/oder B-Frames verwendet.


----------



## Dis.Grace (11. April 2014)

Moin moin,

erstmal danke für die Infos. Zum Teil verstehe ich sie sogar   Bin aber bisher noch nicht wieder am heimischen PC gewesen.. sobald ich dazu komme, poste ich gerne Datei-Infos von funktionierenden und nicht funktionierenden Dateien.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich eher einer falsche Einstellung. Wenn du nicht gerne da rumspielst, dann empfehle ich dir das Format "Youtube 1080p".Damit sehen die Videos gut aus. Wenn du die Bitrate so einstellst wie bei der .mkvhast du auch keinen Bildqualitätsverlust.


----------

